# 1/2 Scale John Deere Model E



## Niceonetidy (Nov 2, 2012)

Well here is a short video of my John Deere running for the first time. It needs running in, and the Govenor adjusting down for a slower RPM. Really pleased with it. And its seems very powerfull!

It took around 8 Weeks to make and spray it.  It fired and ran ion the Govenors after several pulls.  I have two Root & Vanderbuilt Engine sets, and a Fairbanks Morse Model Z to make over the next weeks.  I will post them here too!

Hope you enjoy!

[ame="http://youtu.be/UQccKqf2WQ8"]http://youtu.be/UQccKqf2WQ8[/ame]


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 2, 2012)

Beautiful engine and painted the right colour too! Congrats on a job well done Thm:Thm:


----------



## vcutajar (Nov 2, 2012)

WOW.  Only 8 weeks?  I am now officially depressed. Nearly 11 months and I am still doing my Kiwi.

Jokes apart, that is a fine looking model.  Congrats.  Was it a casting kit?

Vince


----------



## Niceonetidy (Nov 2, 2012)

vcutajar said:


> WOW.  Only 8 weeks?  I am now officially depressed. Nearly 11 months and I am still doing my Kiwi.
> 
> Jokes apart, that is a fine looking model.  Congrats.  Was it a casting kit?
> 
> Vince


 
Yes, I bought the Kit from Leroy hoover in Pennsylvania, USA.  I have two more engine kits from USA and one from Canada to make next.

Thanks,

Colin


----------



## camm-1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice!!
I had a JD 4250 the last tractor before I quit as a farmer
and I am a big fan of JD.
I think I have to build one of  these hit & miss to 
Do you have any link to the kit?
Ove


----------



## Niceonetidy (Nov 3, 2012)

No, 

Sorry, no link, I'm told that Leroy sold the patterns and I had one of the last kits.  Hopefully, someone will start selling them again soon,

Thank you everyone for your kind comments,


----------



## camm-1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok, thanks for info.
I have drawings for Bonza hit&miss, it gonna be green and yellow


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 3, 2012)

You can get a 3/10 scale JD.

http://martinmodel.com/MMPengines-subfiles/engines-deere.html


----------



## Gordo (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice job and looks like a great running engine, I hope to start on one someday.
Gordo


----------

